

The Unreasonable Effectiveness of TDD - vanstee
http://blog.bignerdranch.com/2379-the-unreasonable-effectiveness-of-tdd/

======
tunesmith
Most pro-TDD articles I read take the perspective that people who don't agree
with it just haven't tried it, or don't understand it enough yet, or things
along those lines.

I'm curious to hear back from anyone who has bought into TDD full-bore and
recognized all the benefits, but has instead decided to go back to test-last
development (write the features, and then write tests purely for code
coverage). If so, why?

~~~
bitwize
Such people, if they exist, are heretics and kulaks, enemies of responsible
software development, and should be liquidated as a class.

~~~
pohl
Can we liquidate those responsible for the unfooable barness of baz while
we're at it?

~~~
nonamegiven
Resource Acquisition is Initialization, so just wait for current trends to go
out of scope and you'll enjoy automatic, orderly and all but guaranteed
destruction of kulaks and unfoobers.

------
warmfuzzykitten
The original paper on Mathematics was able to appeal to a long history where
mathematical advances led to new discoveries in science, particularly physics.
This blog post simply borrows the phrase while failing to demonstrate any sort
of effectiveness for TDD. How long must we endure programming cults with no
science behind them?

~~~
jdlshore
> How long must we endure programming cults with no science behind them?

Until someone invents a cost-effective way to do science on programming
techniques. I'm not holding my breath, because we're talking about workplace
habits, communication through code, and team dynamics, which is an altogether
different beast than mathematics or physics.

------
khakionion
I'm personally interested in reading articles about TDD in the game
development sphere. Such tests are much harder to write (I didn't say
impossible!)

~~~
warmfuzzykitten
TDD aside, I'm personally interested in any testing approaches that apply to
user interaction.

~~~
jdlshore
I'm doing a lot of that (UI testing) in my Let's Code Test-Driven JavaScript
series (<http://www.letscodejavascript.com>, starting with episode 41). My
next Lessons Learned video (#10, coming out this Friday) covers the underlying
theory. There's a free trial if you want to check it out.

If you're more into Java, or then I also do a lot of test-driving of a Swing
GUI in my original Let's Play TDD series
(<http://www.jamesshore.com/Blog/Lets-Play>). It's a lot less polished than
Let's Code TDJS, but it's free.

